# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Pp aqua

## PedroPedroso

Boas pessoal

Este é o projecto que iniciei a uns dois anos mas por pura preguiça só agora vou mostrar.

Aquário com 1.20x0.60x0.60cm, entre 3 paredes

Espero que gostem

O setup é o seguinte:

Aquário 1.20x0.60x0.60
Sump 0.80x0.40x0.50

Bomba de retorno SICCE syncra silente 3.0 - 2.700 L/H

Circulação interna 2 bombas Tunze 6105
Controlador 7095

Escumação ATB small cone com airstar

Reactor com biopellets e bomba SICCE syncra silente 1.5

Iluminação 8 T5 de 54w diy

Controlador de temperatura ATC800

Aquecimento 2 aquecedores de 300wats cada da Eheim

Arrefecimento Diy com duas ventoinhas de 140mm

Rocha viva - não sei quanto 

Substrato 10 kilos de areao novo TMC fine

a utilizar Carvão activado e Balling Light da Fauna Marin com Bombas GHL de 4 vias

e agora a 1ª foto

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Malandro, manhoso e preguiçoso por esconderes isso que esta tao bonito...

 :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

:SbOk3:  :SbOk3:  :SbOk3: 

tirando o par de Cor....s que aparece lá atrás...
mas agora vai ficar assim já estou farto de mudanças

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parece bom e saudável. 

Mas só com uma foto, não conseguimos apreciar. Vá lá... toca a tirar mais fotos!  :SbOk: 

O layout está fixe, mesmo com o "par de cornos" atrás. Gostei especialmente do lado direito.

O leucosternon também está engraçado. Parece-me ter o tamanho certo para o teu aquário.

Não queres colocar aqui a lista de peixes e corais?

Em relação a defeitos, o único que me ocorre é a alga coralina nos vidros laterais. Pá.. no vidro traseiro ainda se admite, um tipo preguiçoso não consegue estar sempre a limpar aquilo, mas os vidros laterais limpos dão outro aspecto ao aquário.  :Big Grin:

----------


## fabianomoser

Olá Pedro,

Vê lá se te nascem algumas cálcáreas nos vidros! vejo poucas! :SbSourire: 

Teu setup é bem parecido com o que tenho aqui:
http://www.reefforum.net/f18/reefmos...70-sump-21594/

Mas como o Ricardo disse, posta mais fotos, e me diz se consegues bem manter a temperatura no verão com estas ventoinhas. 

Quanto a iluminação que lâmpadas são? To pensando colocar uma ATI 6x54W e comparando com a luz que tens terei uma referência, pois as medidas do aqua são iguais.

Boa sorte e um abraço,
Fabiano Moser.

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Muito bom o teu aqua :Palmas: ,gosto dos cor...s :yb624: 
A coluna seca é exterior?
O coral que esta ao lado da anemona ,parece-me uma caulastrea,esta num copo ou é uma base para corais?

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Pedro 

Sim e uma caulestera mas vou vender pq não tenho espaço para ela e esta num bocado de tubo de 50
Sim a coluna seca e exterior

Fábio 

Sim a iluminação e 8*54 acho pouco para ter alguns duros o que sugeres
Sim na boa com as ventoinhas sobe para aí 1,5 graus 

Ricardo 

A trás e impossível limpar agora de lado tenho de ver se ganho coragem
Sabes que o preto da profundidade fica muito bem

----------


## PedroPedroso

Parece que esta uma rena no aquário

----------


## fabianomoser

> Boas Pedro 
> 
> 
> Fábio 
> 
> Sim a iluminação e 8*54 acho pouco para ter alguns duros o que sugeres
> Sim na boa com as ventoinhas sobe para aí 1,5 graus


8*54 e ainda é pouco? Isso da mais de 1,10W/Lt. Sem querer menosprezar tua calha DIY claro, mas uma calha com alto rendimento de reflexão 98% diz a ATI faz muita diferença, por vezes é o que difere das outras marcas.

O que importa é que teu aqua tá fixe!
Abraço, 
FM

----------


## PedroPedroso

Sim 8*54 chega agora tu e que falaste em 6*54 e isso parece-me pouco mesmo sendo uma calha da ati

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas pessoal
> 
> e agora a 1ª foto


Olá Pedro

Aléluia.....estava na hora de colocares teu setup :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Gosto imenso do teu layout, clean e com muito espaço para os peixes nadarem, tens tirar fotos em mais pormenor, de forma a podermos ver os corais.
Essas eufilias estao de mais, bem como essa caulastrea, que axo que devia ir para um lugar de destaque, como por exemplo, para um das ramificaçoes do tronco.
Aguardo por novas fotos......

Iluminação - a minha poça tem praticamente o tamanho do teu aquário e tenho calha 6x54 w, que por acaso é da ATI e axo que chega perfeitamente, penso eu  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

ora então lá vai mais duas a pedido do sr. Moderador

a caulastrea é para despachar já estou farto daquilo.





isto não está fácil acertar com os brancos da maquina

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Viva Pedro,

Parabéns pelo aqua!

Gosto de ver espaço livre para os peixes nadarem.

Manda mais fotos... 2 não chega!  :SbOk3:

----------

